# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  black arowana???

## kelstorm

Hey guys, i recall seeing this arowana with this black stripe across its body.. enquired abt its name.. was told that it is called black arowana.. anybody keeping this fish?? how big can it grow??

----------


## David

hi kel

sounds like it to me.....i think lsz has this fish....

----------


## DEA

you mean osteoglossum ferreirai?
looks very cute when it's young
not quite as cute when it's grown
how big? about the same as any arowana
i'd say maybe 1m

----------


## wks

kelstorm, is it a juvenile fish? If so, the black aro will lose the black strips when it matures. :Smile:

----------


## LeAnne

kelvin want to convert to freshwater ah 

here's how they grow.

babies look like this


Juveniles look like this


and adults look like this  :Smile:  not much of the black left..

----------


## kelstorm

LA.. no, i am not trying to convert to FW.. just trying to keep weird fish.. the young look so nice..but can't say the same for the adult..yucks..

----------


## LeAnne

dunno leh.. it looks like a snake to me :P




> ----------------
> On 2/13/2002 2:54:20 PM 
> 
> LA.. no, i am not trying to convert to FW.. just trying to keep weird fish.. the young look so nice..but can't say the same for the adult..yucks..
> ----------------

----------


## coryfav

Hey, just came across this Black Arowana in my new book today! What a co-incidence, cos I also find it very interesting as compared to the normal ones.

Osteoglassum Ferreirai, from the region of Rio Branco, a tributary of the Rio Negro in Brazil. "Size: Wild adult specimens run up to 40cm; juveniles of about 8cm are most often seen."

Right, the picture in my book must be a juvenile, cos my first opinion of it, was, "what a beautiful fish!"

GONG XI FA CAI! Hope at least some of you have received big $ (and also wives' approvals) to upgrade or buy new tanks! LOL!

----------


## wks

Actually there is a true blue black asian arowana in Singapore. You can go to this site
Under field reports, go to "an anonymous arowana farm in Singapore I". The pictures of this black arowana which the author called Silhouette Black Arowana are included. :Smile:

----------


## LeAnne

its a beauty....




> ----------------
> On 2/13/2002 10:14:49 PM 
> 
> Actually there is a true blue black asian arowana in Singapore. You can go to this site
> Under field reports, go to &amp;quot;an anonymous arowana farm in Singapore I&amp;quot;. The pictures of this black arowana which the author called Silhouette Black Arowana are included. 
> ----------------

----------


## lsz

Wks, the real black is the south american kind shown in the earlier pics. 

THe one in the link is the much talked about famous one, which is more like a mutant form of the asian arowana. It is really black, but it is not the real Black Arowana.

The real red terror may not be the reddest fish in the world but it is called the red terror  :Smile:  


Kel, the fish in the flesh is much more beautiful than when you see it in picture. 

There are a lot of fish with intrinsic beauty that shows only with patience. The beauty is in the form and from within the fish , not in bright colouration  :Smile:

----------


## LeAnne

if i see that black asian arowana i'll keep him and treat him better then my yellow tail *love*

----------


## wks

lsz, actually I prefer the aro with blue coloured scales and red tails. But somehow all the blue are covered by golden colour once they mature. Sigh...

----------


## lsz

are you talking abt crossbacks like bukit merah (not singapore one, malaysian area) blue? 

i love all arowanas....they are very beutiful fish ..very unique and intelligent

----------


## wks

lsz, no I'm refering to the new fish introduced by DFI. Its from Indonesia and called "Metal Red". :Smile:

----------


## lsz

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## bentan

to sum it up...it's indeed a BLACK BEAUTY!!!

this has gotta be my favourite aro to date.

if u think abt it...black dragon in hokkien is "orr leng"...so i guess if u r a big-time blackjack player, this fish will give u gd luck becoz the "orr leng" may bless u with many "g'orr leng".

----------


## lsz

> ----------------
> On 2/28/2002 9:35:45 PM 
> 
> to sum it up...it's indeed a BLACK BEAUTY!!!
> 
> this has gotta be my favourite aro to date.
> 
> if u think abt it...black dragon in hokkien is &amp;quot;orr leng&amp;quot;...so i guess if u r a big-time blackjack player, this fish will give u gd luck becoz the &amp;quot;orr leng&amp;quot; may bless u with many &amp;quot;g'orr leng&amp;quot;.
> ----------------



Buahaha 

THen you need to buy 5 arowanas!

----------


## lsz

> ----------------
> On 2/28/2002 9:35:45 PM 
> 
> to sum it up...it's indeed a BLACK BEAUTY!!!
> 
> this has gotta be my favourite aro to date.
> 
> if u think abt it...black dragon in hokkien is &amp;quot;orr leng&amp;quot;...so i guess if u r a big-time blackjack player, this fish will give u gd luck becoz the &amp;quot;orr leng&amp;quot; may bless u with many &amp;quot;g'orr leng&amp;quot;.
> ----------------



Buahaha 

THen you need to buy 5 arowanas!

----------


## kelstorm

i thought that aro usually alone in 1 tank.. but i have seen tanks with 2-3 aros swimming together... wouldn't they fight? i thought that they are territorial?

----------


## lsz

like any other fish, individual arowanas have different temperment..

if you see a tank with compatible adult arowanas, probably quite a bit of effort had been put in to mix the right fish together ...

this series of pics never fail to blow me away :
(check out the arowana community,,,,,there is a marine setup below too)

 when will you be mine

----------

